# 3 Series CD Changer Pre-Wired ?



## blisteringblue (Oct 10, 2004)

I have a 2004 3 series with the business CD Head Unit. I did not order the CD changer with it as I was always intending to install the Dension Icelink. However I now know this cannot work from the radio end as I have the bluetooth kit.

What I need to know is will I still be pre-wired for the cd changer in a 3 series even though I did not order it? I have an opening door for the cd changer and a couple of plastic trays there instead. I can then use the wire for the CD changer to connect up the ice link from the boot (trunk) end instead, as Tom at Dension has told me. I don't really want to strip out the boot (trunk) lining to find out. I'm hoping somebody out there would know.

The bluetooth audio input is on the same block of cables as the CD changer so I'm hoping it is pre-wired.

Any assistance would be appreciated


----------



## LCC (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes you have the pre-wiring. Just installed the Icelink in my wife's 2004 3 Convertible. Installed in trunk to CD changer wiring.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

You may not have the prewiring, since I don't think it is standard in the UK. It is in the US, so whether you want it or not, the wiring is there. You would have to check your vehicle equipment list or look for the cables in the trunk (boot).


----------



## LCC (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification KAZ. I am in the US. Did not know there was a difference for pre-wiring.


----------



## blisteringblue (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks, I will have to have a look under the boot (trunk) lining then, just thought this could save me the hassle


----------



## blisteringblue (Oct 10, 2004)

I found this on the Connects2 website, they specialise in connecting Factory Head Units to any audio device. I think this is the main interface the Dension Icelink uses anyway. I quote :

"Please note there are differences between UK specification BMW's and the rest of Europe.
UK Vehicles are mainly pre-wired into the boot with the CD cables installed by the manufacturer. 
Therefore the Connects2 adapter will fit in the boot along with the Sony Auto-changer.

European vehicles in the main are not pre-wired and therefore we supply with the Connects2 adapter
the relevant cable to allow installation of the adapter behind the radio. 
Installation from the boot of the vehicle to behind the radio of the Sony supplied cables is required."

I hope so, but will not find out until I can remove my boot lining top check. The fact the CD Changer mounting kit is there and the lining opening strikes me that it will be pre-wired. But I can't check until tomorrow.


----------



## e.biemold (Jul 11, 2003)

blisteringblue said:


> I have a 2004 3 series with the business CD Head Unit. I did not order the CD changer with it as I was always intending to install the Dension Icelink. However I now know this cannot work from the radio end as I have the bluetooth kit.
> 
> What I need to know is will I still be pre-wired for the cd changer in a 3 series even though I did not order it? I have an opening door for the cd changer and a couple of plastic trays there instead. I can then use the wire for the CD changer to connect up the ice link from the boot (trunk) end instead, as Tom at Dension has told me. I don't really want to strip out the boot (trunk) lining to find out. I'm hoping somebody out there would know.
> 
> ...


If you car would have been ordered in the Netherlands and you have the door for the cd changer and the plastic trays it is pre-wired. It is a free option here


----------



## blisteringblue (Oct 10, 2004)

How mad is this !! Stripped out the boot (trunk) lining and got to the Nav and CD cage with load of wires. The Bluetooth controller was there too. Anyway I could not see any obvious CD changer connections, so rang my dealer to ask if I could install a CD changer myself.

Their answer, yes it is pre-wired but not with any obvious connections, I should do it through my local dealer as there is some wiring to be done. I guess it's wired to the controller but then they don't put any connections there.

I asked about the possibility of BMW fitting the Dension ICE link for me then, and they said they should do but I would have to check with my local dealer.

Totally hacked off now.


----------

